# New Avitar Anyone???



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Just thought that some of you South Park guys/gals would get a kick out of this...a buddy of mine found it and told me about it.

Try to make a charecter that looks like you, and represents your charecter...then post it!

To save it...push "Print Screen" then open your photoshop/paint program that you use, then paste, crop and you are good to go!

Here is mine. Had to do a little more work to get the "collar" in it, but this most looks like me...Hehehe

Lets see what you would look like as a South Park Charecter!!

Hope you all like it!

Jeffrey


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ha ha thats freaking great!!!! i like my metallica south park guys


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Sheesh...forgot to add the link. I am such a dork...

Create your own South Park charecter!!

Jeffrey


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great find Pastor, but how do you work this thing? I'm clueless. All I see is the South Park logo with a red background.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How do you get it to where its just the picture of the character, without the whole other stuff.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Yep...just wait and it will fade out and you will see a red background with a white screen, and the options on the left side of the screen.

Then click on what you want first. It will show you different options that you can have. Sometimes you can just click on the option you want, and then click on another one to change it.

Other times you need to click on the little "X" that is next to the item that you want to delete.

Hope this helps!

Jeffrey


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

once you make your character, press the print screen button. open in paint, and edit.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres me


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres me


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's me..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont understnad on how you save it?

http://images.southparkstudios.com/games/create/index.html


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Here i am my teeth look retarded because of the picture is so small. btw you need to change the file from 24 bitamp to jpg most likely


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

the picture will look better as an avitar if you are able to resize it down to 100x100. If you can't do it, I can do it for you, if you really want it.

Jeffrey


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's the real me though (avatar crap is acting gay)..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i cant save mine to post it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Sheesh...forgot to add the link. I am such a dork...
> 
> Create your own South Park charecter!!
> 
> Jeffrey










thats great


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i cant save mine to post it


 me neither


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Lu - Look on your keyboard. You should have a key that is marked "Prnt Scrn" which stands for Print Screen.

You might have to first push and hold down the function key.

Then paste it into your paint program.

Cut out what you don't want and save the rest of it. Save it as a JPeg rather than a bitmap.

If you can't figure it out...let me know.

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i press it then hold it and nothing happens

should i also press the shift key or clck the screen or something?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i press it then hold it and nothing happens
> 
> should i also press the shift key or clck the screen or something?


 Nothing should happen...you have basically saved it to your notepad.

Then open up your paint program...click File or Edit and one of them will have the command for "paste" click on that and you will bring it up onto your paint program.

Make sure that you are holding down the "Fn" key if you need to in order to save it to your notepad then paste it to your paint program.

See if that works...

Jeffrey


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

when you press it nothing will happen. open paint and press cntrl v, and the copy of your saved screen should appear


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

dammit jeff, you beat me to it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dammit lu, you are one of the slowest learners around.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks man, i finally got it right


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Hahah that's funny sh*t man. Me in lab on Wednesday, they don't have sweaters so don't mind the shirt. It was kind of a blur. =/


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a great find dude.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's me on school days.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

here it is

aa i messed it up


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

:laugh: Good find !!! some of the options are hilarious !!!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

for some reason my print screen button doesn't work


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pretty cool.







I'm too dumb to even attempt this.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

are you talkin to me?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Remember if you wanna use it as an avatar, change it to JPG.... it wont be so blurry! great find jeff


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

i cnt get this 2 work.I press print scrn and i cant copy it 2 my pictures.Help.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

is that ever cool!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

That is great! That is what I look like after an overnight with the teens!

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is really what I look like. Hey sexy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Me on sunday morning, still with a clean conscience (as far as I can remember...







)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

for everyone using them as avatars, when you save them in paint, save as JPG, therefore they will be clearer and be able to scale like jeffs.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Me on sunday morning, still with a clean conscience (as far as I can remember...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sad part is....thats SOO true...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Xenon - how did you get the P-Fury symbol on your shirt! That is really cool! They did not have the "Priest Collar" as an option, so I went in a put one in....but you went way over with the p-fury shirt!

Very cool!

Judazzz - I like the hazy eyes...nice touch!

Jeffrey


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Me on sunday morning, still with a clean conscience (as far as I can remember...
> ...


 Zip it missy, or I'll let Nick milk you...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Oh no, not the milking...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> Xenon - how did you get the P-Fury symbol on your shirt! That is really cool! They did not have the "Priest Collar" as an option, so I went in a put one in....but you went way over with the p-fury shirt!


 I just threw it in photoshop and resized.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

look at the other thread with peoples pictures...pretty damn close lol


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

How do i save it as jpg?NVM


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

When you click on "save as" you should have an option down at the bottom that allows you to click on a down arrow "V" and then specify it as a bitmap, jpeg or a bunch of others.

Obviously...pick jpeg and you are good to go.

Jeffrey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mine..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this is the best thread ever.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

isnt me but looks cool


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

This is me sort of


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

TRomP said:


> This is me sort of


 That one looks great! Probably one of the more original ones I have seen!

The one above yours is how I feel when I have parents attacking me for the 15 years that they have spent messing up their child.

Jeffrey


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


>





One damn cool movie! said:


> _This is my rifle. There are many like it but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of my enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen._


----------

